# Interactive Ouija: A Gate?



## Abishai100

A great deal of people in modern society have experimented with playing Ouija (a spirit-board used for incanting spirits/ghosts using the alphabet and shared 'feelings' about moving a pointer), and it's even been presented in the film _Ouija: Origin of Evil_.

Perhaps games are so appealing in modern times, since we're so preoccupied with all kinds of social networking activities, which is why arguably _Ghost Adventures_ and _Paranormal Witness_ are such popular shows in recent times!

If you think about it, we buy goods on the Internet now, chat online, and do all kinds of things with tech and toys, so we're so involved with all kinds of 'hands-on conveniences' that you have to wonder if there are things that go 'bump-in-the-night' in this new 'electronic labyrinth' besides computer viruses!

Just imagine therefore that if you're an Internet-blogger and perhaps a Christian and curious about the paranormal/supernatural influence of the Devil on the modern world and want to blog about the myriad kinds of online activities...you might just discover that there are real 'metaphysical forces.'

That's why it seems that the Internet itself could in theory be one giant Ouija-board!

Could all this 'pedestrian activity' be engendering some 'spiritual-force' or opening up some kind of mystical gate? You have to wonder if the numerous kinds of online paranormal testimonies (on forums such as Paranormal Soup) represent a modern psychiatry.

Anyone see the film _Ghost in the Machine_ or visit the White House Ghost Stories info-site?


====

"My name is Ajay, and I'm an avid Internet-blogger and Wall Street investor. I'm the son of wealthy parents and an Ivy League graduate. I take care of my grandmom at home while my parents work. I do the house-gardening, surf on the Internet, study NYSE reports for my home-trades (using eTrade and my personal stockbroker), and usually go out partying at nightclubs (in NYC) on weekends. You can say I'm a 'modern man.'

Well, one day, my ex-girlfriend Shelbye suggested I get a Ouija-board to play with my grandmom (since I spend so much time on the Internet!). So I got one but decided to play myself and then blog my experiences on the Internet. I can tell you that was a monumental decision, because as I was blogging while using the board, I felt the presence of strange winds and forces around my laptop keyboard right while I was typing!

I decided to ask the Ouija-board if there was a presence and if it was upset, and I got the strange whispering command to visit an abandoned old mansion in upstate New York. So I packed up and went to the mansion the next weekend (not telling anyone). When I arrived (with my handy-dandy basic Polaroid instant-camera), I immediately noticed a strange ghostly-entity standing by the window of the mansion!

I decided to look around the mansion only briefly before running out and returning home. I then pulled out my Ouija-board again and decided to keep blogging while playing Ouija. Once again, I felt a 'presence' around me almost as if it was 'watching me' while I was typing/blogging. It dawned on me that this 'guiding-spirit' was drawing my attention to the lurking metaphysical forces wandering around and hiding beneath our everyday modern commercial activities! Was I becoming a modern-era paranormal witness? I consulted a psychic for advice who suggested I cease blogging on the Internet while playing Ouija!"

====


----------



## strebe

I dont do the Ghost or satin. The devil is a mean one. I would not mess with him.


----------



## Dalia

strebe said:


> I dont do the Ghost or satin. The devil is a mean one. I would not mess with him.


Ghost are everywhere maybe ? Yes if you do the Ghost thing some place seem to be haunted after it is a sure thing .


----------



## strebe

its satins people you don't want to mess with him.


----------



## Dalia

There are good spirits and bad ones, doing the ghost could be risky because it can release good or bad spirits.
A friend of mine did it at his house and he's recovering ghosts who are at home that's what he told me


----------



## karpenter

Dalia said:


> There are good spirits and bad ones, doing the ghost could be risky because it can release good or bad spirits.
> A friend of mine did it at his house and he's recovering ghosts who are at home that's what he told me


There's No Such Thing As A Good Ghost

Ghosts Can Be Seemingly Benign
Demons Can Be Meek Or Timid
Or They Can Be Push You Down The Stair Malevolent
They Bring Unhappiness, Discord And Mental Illness

Why ??
Because They Are Both Demonic In Origin
There Are No Spirits Of Formerly Living Things
They Are A Demonic Deception By Demons

We Know What Hypnosis Does
But We Don't Know What Hypnosis _IS_
When People Are Regressed To Their Spirit Event
They Sometimes Describe What Resembles Aliens
Ghost Experts Call Them 'Demons' In Their Industry

Flesh And Blood, Mechanical Interstellar Travel
Is Not Only Impossible, It's Pointless
So Aliens Are A Demonic Deception As Well

These Are Demons, People
Demons And Nothing Else


----------



## K9Buck

The bible tells us NOT to mess around with the occult.  I follow that command.  However, when I was young, I was at a party and I did mess around with a Ouija board.  We were indeed visited by a paranormal being and I will never again make that mistake.


----------



## karpenter

K9Buck said:


> The bible tells us NOT to mess around with the occult.  I follow that command.  However, when I was young, I was at a party and I did mess around with a Ouija board.  We were indeed visited by a paranormal being and I will never again make that mistake.


It Didn't Start As A Toy For Children
But I Never Knew A Girl That Didn't Get One


----------

